# Rip hana



## sheps4life (Jan 14, 2012)

The end came suddenly and shockingly. Hana had DM but was still getting around pretty well. Her overall health was good with the exception of the progressing DM. I took her for evening walk with her buddy Lucky on Dec 29th in the early AM of Dec 30th I was awoken to find Hana dragging herself toward the back door, paralysis of the hind quarters was setting in. Took her to ER and didn't like the Dr. or suggestions so I took her to her regular Vet and received the grave news the paralysis was spreading and the time had come. I was fortunate to find Hana at a Shelter in need of a home eight years ago, Hana was two at the time and she became my best friend. She was a incredible GSD and all good owners of GSD can relate to the love and joy of owning these incredible dogs. Lucky is a Shep mix picked her up three years ago she abandon on the outskirts of the city. Lucky is heartbroken but we will go on because Hana's love and friendship is eternal. 

I've been reading the In Loving Memory threads for a couple weeks and felt it was time to join and post. And it has helped but I still miss my Hana Bean


----------



## Ilovemypuppies (Jan 2, 2012)

Aww she was so beautiful. Now you have a furry guardian angel looking out for you.


----------



## cta (May 24, 2011)

welcome and thank you for sharing your story. i'm sorry for the loss of your beloved hana  i hope that time helps heal your pain.


----------



## Rua (Jan 2, 2012)

Aww, I am very sorry for your loss.  What a lucky dog she was to have had such a great life for the past 8 years with you. x


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss. Forever wouldn't be enough time with them. Thank you for giving her such a wonderful life.


----------



## boiseno (Oct 20, 2011)

She was a beautiful girl. So sorry for you.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

So sorry that you lost your beloved Hana, I am sure that you have many wonderful memories to help get you through these tough times. You did what was best for her and sent her to the bridge where she will be waiting for you some day. Thanks for sharing pictures of her with us she was a beautiful lady.


----------



## Geeheim (Jun 18, 2011)

So sorry for your loss. Hana was truly beautiful. I just lost my beloved 10 yr old GSD in December. I didn't know a person could cry as much as I did that day and the days following. I know the pain you are feeling right now. But, believe me it will get better. *hugs*


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss of Hana. She was beautiful and obviously loved her life w/ you and Lucky. She is now watching over you from the bridge doing her job from there.


----------



## sheps4life (Jan 14, 2012)

*Thank you*

Thank you all for the support and kind words. And I send my condolences to all of you that have experienced loss of a beloved dog, cat or another pet recently as well. 

And to Geeheim sorry for you loss also


----------



## sheps4life (Jan 14, 2012)

Missing Hana today


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

I'm very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Geeheim (Jun 18, 2011)

*hugs*


----------



## KentuckyGSDLover (Nov 17, 2011)

You never really quit missing them. I'm sorry for your loss and am glad that Hana had you.


----------



## dakotachloe (Dec 27, 2011)

Hana is beautiful, I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

I am so very sorry for your loss. She was such a beautiful girl. I hope you find comfort in memories of the many years you shared.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

I'm sorry you lost your girl. She's waiting on the bridge for you.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

rest in peace beautiful hana. we never know how long it will take to not cry and miss them every day...but then some day you'll realize it's been a few days since it's happened, and then maybe a few more days...and then some day another pair of eyes will look into your soul and you'll know it's time to know another one...

i'm so very sorry for your great loss.


----------



## sheps4life (Jan 14, 2012)

_



Four weeks ago today you took your last breath Hana and I miss you so much. I remember how fortunate I was to find you back in February 2004. MY application was denied from LA GSD rescue, so I went online searching all the shelters within 100 miles of home. When I found a listing from a shelter in Devore with your picture, in that picture of you Hana behind those bars I could see the beauty. I drove to the shelter on that February day after leaving work early due to a rain storm. I drove in a pouring rain and was so excited to meet you at the shelter 50 miles from home. When I arrived I was informed it was the last day for the public to adopt you, as a GSD rescue was coming to get you the next day. I was led to your kennel and when the shelter employee opens those bars and led you out it were done. After leading you around for few minutes I couldn’t wait to fill out the papers. You were a two year old GSD at the time of adoption and so full of love, wild and untrained. I had to wait two days to pick you up after you were spayed and from that day forward until you died, it was an incredible period in my life. So many good times and I always slept so well with you near me. _

_Your best friend _


----------



## JazzyLuv (Jan 20, 2012)

RIP, beautiful Hana, it truly is a hard thing to lose your GSD baby...=(


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

:hug::hug::hug: you were meant for each other


----------



## sheps4life (Jan 14, 2012)

:gsdhead::angel:RIP Hana 2003-12/30/2011


----------



## OriginalWacky (Dec 21, 2011)

I always wish there were some magic words I could say, but there just aren't any. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## sheps4life (Jan 14, 2012)

:gsdhead::angel:RIP Hana 2003/12-30-2001


----------



## sheps4life (Jan 14, 2012)

I love to listen to this song Hana and look at pictures of you 

:hugs:


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I know what you are going through. I lost my darling Shadow 11/17/2011 to DM.


----------



## dotfrag (Feb 13, 2012)

I am so sorry to hear about your loss.


----------



## sheps4life (Jan 14, 2012)




----------



## OriginalWacky (Dec 21, 2011)

Oh geeze, Wildfire always makes me cry anyway, and now I'm a sobbing wreck. *hugs* It will get better, really it does. But it never goes away.


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss  At least now you have an angel over your shoulder


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

Sorry this is late, but you have my sympathies very much.


----------



## sheps4life (Jan 14, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&v=aQUufZZNBiI&feature=fvwrel

Beautiful in my eyes





Six months ago today Hana we took one last embrace


Beautiful in my eyes

when the time comes to embrace for one long last 

while,we can laugh about how time really flies.

We won't say goodbye 'cause true love never dies.

You'll always be beautiful in my eyes.


----------

